# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Moeilijk poepen met diarree

## Nellybruisman

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds gisteren diarree (vermoedelijk van een barbaque). Nou moet ik erg vaak naar de Wc, en als ik dan moet komt er heel weinig uit. Vervolgens heb ik nog wel het gevoel dat er meer moet uitkomen, een soort druk-gevoel. Dit is niet bepaald plezier. Als ik vervolgens pers komt er niks uit..

Wie weet hier een oplossing voor, en wat kan mogelijk het probleem zijn ?

Groetjes,
Nelly

----------


## dotito

Hallo Nelly,

Wat is vermoedelijk denk is;dat je een voedselvergiftiging hebt opgelopen.
Waarschijnlijk een infectie in u darmen door de BBQ

Hoe het effectief komt dat je niet naar toilet kan,daar kan ik geen antwoord op geven.
Weet wel als je diaree hebt,dat je heel veel water moet drinken om uitdroging te verkomen wel geen cola of iets met prik in.
En niet te vettig eten gewoon iets lichtverteerbaar zoals beschuiten met confituur enz...

Wat ook kan helpen is een imodium innemen;behandeld de symptomen,maar behandeld niet de oorzaak.

Moest het na een kleine week niet beter zijn zou ik toch een Dr.raadplegen.

Heel veel beterschap.

----------


## Nellybruisman

Dank je  :Wink:

----------


## Nellybruisman

Hey,

Helaas wordt het toch erger. Ik heb een constante druk op m'n anus/kringspier. Net alsof ik heel nodig naar de wc moet. Ik heb net 5 minuten geleden yoghurt met lijnzaad/muesli gegeten. Ik hoop dat dit helpt. 

Heeft iemand hier verder nog een oplossing voor of ervaring mee ??

Groetjes,
Nelly

----------


## Sefi

Lijnzaad is goed om de stoelgang op gang te helpen.
Daarnaast zou je kunnen proberen om probiotica te nemen. Bijvoorbeeld van die flesjes Yakult die je in de supermarkt kunt halen. 
En als het aanhoudt dan inderdaad even langs de dokter.

----------

